# Pointers with flushers



## uthunter (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a pointing dog, but all my friends have labs. So my question is this...do any of you run your pointers with Labs? Do the labs ever mess up a point and is it bad for the pointer (she is young and still just learning)? What are some of the advantages as well as the dis-advantages?

Thanks


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I wouldn't run my pointer with others' flushers unless I was sure I could walk in separate directions from my hunting partners. You don't want the flushers messing up your dog as it learns to point. Otherwise it will learn to flush. Then you have a dog that runs big like a pointer and flushes birds 100 or more yards from you. Does that sound like a fun hunting trip? :x 

On a personal note- I run my Lab and WPG together quite often. My Lab is nails, though, and he knows to sit and stay as soon as the other dog makes game. Most people don't have their flushers trained to that degree or with that kind of discipline.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

To me it all depends what you expect out of you pointing dog? If you plan to trial or test any time in the future I would not do it until you have the dog well trained. But if it is just a dog for hunting and your out there to get birds it is not going to be that big of a deal. Guessin the pointing dog is going to run a bit bigger and establish a point sooner and then the Labs come in and flush. That is not all bad to hunt that way. 

Many hunters in the South run pointers that locate the birds and then use labs to flush and retrieve the birds shot.

I have ran many of my dogs with flushing dogs and believe it or not some of the labs ended up pointing along side of the pointing dogs!


----------



## uthunter (Oct 29, 2009)

that is good info guys, Thanks for the help. t is nice to have info like this at your fingertips, you guys are full of good information and I really appreciate it.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

And if your friends have Labs are they really that good of friends? :mrgreen:


----------



## uthunter (Oct 29, 2009)

That's a good point TAK...lol


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I have a pointing dog, but all my friends have labs.


Sounds like you need to find new friends. :wink:


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

TAK said:


> And if your friends have Labs are they really that good of friends? :mrgreen:


Pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

toomeymd said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > And if your friends have Labs are they really that good of friends? :mrgreen:
> ...


My children have a Lab... not me! They are cute kids and all but really not all that smart! :mrgreen:


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

Prior to their departure I used to hunt my two labs with two English pointers. The pointers were big runners I kept the labs back close. Whenever a pointer would go on point I would just hit a sit whistle and stop the labs and who ever was going to shoot would move up to the pointers. I never really enjoyed it much, the pointers were bird locating machines and hunting clear out in the next county the only birds that my dogs would find were the ones missed by the pointers which was few and far between. It can be done if the labs will stay close and stop. My brother in law has a half hound half lab that bays when he gets on a bird it also points. What a laugh to see the thing in action.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

TAK said:


> My children have a Lab... not me! They are cute kids and all but really not all that smart! :mrgreen:


WOW, not sure what that makes me, I have a GSP and a LAB. Hunt them both together, and while I have not managed to get my GSP on many points since I have had her,  on those occasions when she DOES go on point, my lab stops what he is doing and stares at her, I think he is just curious as to what the heck she is doing, but whatever works, eh?


----------



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

I've been running GSP and Labs together for a number of years with good success. Although I think it's a little unfair to the Lab as far as finding birds goes. He doesn't get the chance to find too many.
Like others have done, my Lab is trained to sit when the pointer is locked up. I don't allow the Lab to flush the bird for fear of creating steadiness issues with the Shorthair. In my mind it's a very good combination. You have a close working dog with a further ranging dog. Not many birds get past us.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > My children have a Lab... not me! They are cute kids and all but really not all that smart! :mrgreen:
> ...


That all depends... What dog did you get first? If you had a Lab first and got the GSP then you are headed in the right direction, but the opisite... Your not all that smart!
My hand was forced, I am a pointing dog guy through and through, not one desire to hunt birds that eat off a sewar pond... The lab is working out great. She sleeps in the house and the kids play with her from time to time. That has changed this week. I told them their dog needed more attention... either that or she was down the road!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> not one desire to hunt birds that eat off a sewar pond...


They don't EAT at the sewer pond you mental midget! They are only there to roost! Ducks feel safe there because they usually don't get shot at. It's a rest pond. Funny how you'll eat a pheasant that just got a healthy meal picking corn out of cow sh!t, but you wont eat a duck that eats aquatic plants and sits on sewer pond to rest... :? :roll:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > not one desire to hunt birds that eat off a sewar pond...
> 
> 
> They don't EAT at the sewer pond you mental midget! They are only there to roost! Ducks feel safe there because they usually don't get shot at. It's a rest pond. Funny how you'll eat a pheasant that just got a healthy meal picking corn out of cow sh!t, but you wont eat a duck that eats aquatic plants and sits on sewer pond to rest... :? :roll:


You chit if you believe they don't eat the human german Brown! They get more processed corn from the sewer plant than any field! Plus the water stays open because the warm piss don't freeze as fast!
Dude stop trying to defend that you have ate birds that have ate ME POOP! Matter of fact I just fed a few!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You need to quit drinking hair spray and stop sniffing glue!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> You need to quit drinking hair spray and stop sniffing glue!


I did! I am like almost 3 weeks clean!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

TAK said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > You need to quit drinking hair spray and stop sniffing glue!
> ...


Ya, and Shane's NOT a swinger! :roll:


----------



## uthunter (Oct 29, 2009)

What was it that Ryan said Oh yeah..." if a thread goes past page 1 then is has been HI-JACKED"

Just playin, as you were boys.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Ya, and Shane's NOT a swinger! :roll:


He is the true American Idol! He is mine!


----------

